# Rexpo



## Travis_S (Sep 3, 2017)

Anyone planning to go to REXPO in Rochester NY on November 4? This will be my first reptile show. Really excited to go! I've done lots of fish related shows, never gone to a reptile/amphibian show.


----------



## aguz1126 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Travis, Did you get a chance to go? What did you pickup?


----------

